# [USB] Spammé par des messages d'erreur

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème qui commence à dater, mais qui s'aggrave.

J'ai le message suivant, à n'en plus finir, qui me pourrit mon /var/log/messages :

```
Nov  3 16:08:05 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:08:06 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:08:42 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:08:54 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:09:59 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:10:03 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:10:03 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:10:44 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:11:11 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:11:12 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:11:19 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:11:39 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:11:51 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:12:18 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:12:22 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:12:33 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:12:51 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:12:55 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:13:53 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:13:54 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:14:40 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:14:55 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:15:04 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:15:18 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:15:19 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov  3 16:15:56 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

```

et ça, c'est juste un extrait....j'en ai des kilomètres comme ça !

J'ai une carte PCI USB 2.0, sur laquelle est branchée 1 DD externe, 1 imprimante USB (éteinte, sauf quand j'en ai besoin), et un lecteur de cartes mémoires diverses (CF, SD, SM, XD, etc...). Les messages correspondent à cette carte (j'ai désactivé le port USB 1.10 de la carte mère, parce que ça améliore les perfs. du DD externe, voir ce thread, sans que je sache pourquoi, au passage)

A quoi c'est du ? Comment on fait pour régler ça ? Je ne trouve aucune littérature à ce sujet...

Cette erreur est bien mentionnée dans plusieurs topics (donc je ne suis pas le seul à avoir le problème), mais je n'ai jamais trouvé de solution explicite (peut-être que c'est parce que c'est trop évident   :Embarassed:    mais là, je vois pas....)

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Vu que ca n'as pas emballé les foules  :Wink:  , j'ai essayé de trouver des infos mais ce n'est pas la joie.

J'ai lu des truc a propos du parametre "usb-handoff" a ajouter a la ligne de boot dans grub.conf, mais j'ai pas vraiment creusé.

+

----------

## l_arbalette

Oui, mes sujets emballent rarement les foules.   :Crying or Very sad: 

je ne suis peut être pas très doué pour les titres....ou alors je suis trop regardant sur ma Gentoo et mes sujets n'intéressent pas grand monde...

En tous cas, merci de ton aide !

Bref. Effectivement, c'est pas la joie au niveau des infos sur ce problème.

J'ai rapidement regardé pour ta piste.

J'ai lu la chose suivante :

usb-handoff is a kernel option that enables a PCI quirk routine that  

takes the USB controller out of BIOS's hands. Until that is done (the  

linux USB drivers also do it, only later), the BIOS owns the USB  

controller and tries to emulate a PS/2 mouse and keyboard for systems  

which can't handle USB. 

Donc à priori, une fois que les drivers EHCI sont chargés, ça ne change plus rien. Or mon problème est permanent : tant que mon PC tourne, je suis abreuvé de ce message usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2 (les drivers sont chargés)

Je vais tester quand même, parce que je ne sais pas ce que vaut la source de l'info ci-dessus, mais si cette info est bonne, ça ne résoudra à priori pas le problème.

Je te tiens au courant.

----------

## titoucha

Si tu utilises une version 2.6.17x du noyau essayes de changer pour une version 16 ou 18, j'ai eu plusieurs ennuis avec les 17.

----------

## l_arbalette

Effectivement, je suis actuellement en 2.6.17-r8. Mais à vrai dire, j'avais ce problème également avec

2.6.14-r5, 2.6.15-r1et 2.6.16-r7, qui sont les noyaus successifs que j'ai utilisé jusqu'à présent.

Si je poste aujourd'hui, c'est que le problème s'est aggravé : j'ai de plus en plus de message.

Quant au usb-handoff, j'ai testé. Cela ne change rien...

Par contre, il semblerait que quand je déconnecte définitivement le lecteur multicarte, le message disparaisse....pourquoi donc ? Que cela signifie-t-il ?

pour info, le matériel en question apparait sous cette forme là, via un cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=058f ProdID=6362 Rev= 1.26

S:  Manufacturer=Generic

S:  Product=Mass Storage Device

S:  SerialNumber=058F312D81B

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

quand je le reconnecte, le message revient...

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Est-ce que les messages continuent avec une carte flash insérée ?

----------

## l_arbalette

Je viens d'essayer : la réponse est oui.

La preuve en image :

 *Quote:*   

> Nov  5 19:39:46 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3 <-- dernier message avant insertion d'une Compact Flash
> 
> Nov  5 19:41:59 T-bow-Dlx SCSI device sdc: 501760 512-byte hdwr sectors (257 MB)
> 
> Nov  5 19:41:59 T-bow-Dlx sdc: Write Protect is off
> ...

 

EDIT1 : au passage, le message s'est transformé en address 3 à la fin, ce qui semble confirmer que c'est le lecteur de carte qui génère ce message. En effet :

 *lsusb wrote:*   

> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. <-- ici, c'est maintenant Device 003, alors qu'avant c'était 002.
> ...

 

----------

## ryo-san

lol

J'allais te proposer de desactiver le module ehci , seulement je viens de lire l'autre thread parlant de ton HDD, et donc ca ne sera pas possible.

Ben , c'est le merdier tout ca :p

Peut etre devrais-tu débrancher tout les peripheriques (si possible ) pour bien isoler le probleme.

J'ai vu que tu utilisait ivman , y'a peut etre une relation.

Peut etre aussi que le lecteur de carte flash fonctionne en usb 1 et que ehci tente indefiniment de "l'initialiser" ...

PS: ah et félicitations pour le/la petit(e) dernier(e) ( et les autres aussi comme ca pas de jaloux   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## l_arbalette

Ben, je confirme qu'en débranchant le lecteur multi carte, le message disparaît...

Et ton histoire de lecteur qui fonctionnerait en USB1.10, et que EHCI essaye d'initialiser en USB2.0 (quoique que je ne saisis pas ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire...) me semble intéressante.

En effet, le cable qui relie le lecteur de carte aux ports USB est un cable USB1 -> le lecteur est un matériel USB1.10

Et pourtant, c'est le module ehci qui est chargé...comme si le lecteur était détecté à tort comme étant USB2.0. Donc tu as probablement raison.

De plus, Blaserre m'avait trouvé cela dans la conf. du noyau :

 *blaserre wrote:*   

> EHCI controllers are packaged with "companion" host controllers (OHCI                                                 │ 
> 
>   │ or UHCI) to handle USB 1.1 devices connected to root hub ports.  Ports                                                │ 
> 
>   │ will connect to EHCI if the device is high speed, otherwise they                                                      │ 
> ...

 

Chez moi, le controleur est un NEC. J'ai OHCI et EHCI de configuré dans le noyau.

Donc il semblerait que le "companion" OHCI qui est censé se charger pour gérer ce lecteur en USB1.1 ne se charge pas, et EHCI essaye d'initialiser le lecteur en USB2.0, et n'y arrive pas.

Donc, si c'est la bonne piste : comment faire en sorte que le companion (ou autre chose) détecte correctement le lecteur en USB 1.10 et utilise OHCI (au lieu de EHCI) ? sachant que je me connecte au hub USB 2.0, pour les raisons expliqués dans le thread sur mon DD externe, que ryo-san a courageusement lu !   :Wink: 

PS : et merci pour tes félicitations !

----------

## ryo-san

lut

A part brancher le cable sur un port usb1 , je ne vois pas trop de solution , il faudrait trouver le moyen de brancher ton lecteur de carte sur un port qui n'est pas sur ta carte usb2.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> lut
> 
> A part brancher le cable sur un port usb1 , je ne vois pas trop de solution , il faudrait trouver le moyen de brancher ton lecteur de carte sur un port qui n'est pas sur ta carte usb2.

 

Ben oui, je sais. Mais le problème, c'est que si je réactive les ports USB 1.10 de ma carte mère, ça détruit les perfs. de mon DD externe....alors à choisir entre les messages qui me pourrissent mes logs, et les perfs. de mon disque, il n'y a pas photo ! 

Y a vraiment pas d'autres pistes ?

Ou sinon, il faudrait pouvoir comprendre pourquoi l'activation des ports USB 1.10 détruisent les perfs. de mon DD externe sur USB 2.0, et le corriger. Et a ce moment, bingo !

----------

## blasserre

salut

toujours pas reglée cette histoire  :Mr. Green: 

à tout hasard t'aurais pas un CONFIG_USB_DEBUG activé par erreur dans ton kernel ?

pour les titres je confirme, à chaque fois je passe à coté   :Embarassed: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> salut
> 
> toujours pas reglée cette histoire 
> 
> 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> à tout hasard t'aurais pas un CONFIG_USB_DEBUG activé par erreur dans ton kernel ?
> 
> 

 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_USB_DEBUG

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set
```

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> pour les titres je confirme, à chaque fois je passe à coté  

 

ben, tu mettrais quoi, toi ?

----------

## boozo

'alute  :Wink: 

bon je ne sais pas si je vais être d'une grande utilité mais c'est pas grave, j'y vais de la mienne :

```
zgrep USB_EHCI_TT_NEW /proc/config.gz
```

/* sinon j'en suis sûr ! c'est udev qui a fait l'coup   :Mr. Green:  */

----------

## l_arbalette

```
zgrep USB_EHCI_TT_NEW /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

Peux-tu malgré tout m'expliquer quelle était ton intention ?

----------

## nemo13

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zgrep USB_EHCI_TT_NEW /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

bonsoir,

je ne vais pas me substituer à Boozo mais je crois qu'il te délivre deux messages sublimaux :  :Very Happy: 

l'usage de la très jolie syntaxe

```
zgrep USB_EHCI_TT_NEW /proc/config.gz
```

qu'on peux rendre plus jolie

```
zgrep -i la_chaine /proc/config.gz
```

l'usage du fichier  *Quote:*   

> config.gz

 

( mais il faut au préalable avoir dans le noyau:

```
 CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC:                                                                                                               │

  │

  │ This option enables access to the kernel configuration file

  │ through /proc/config.gz.

  │

  │ Symbol: IKCONFIG_PROC [=y]

  │ Prompt: Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz 

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:216 

  │   Depends on: IKCONFIG && PROC_FS   

  │   Location:

  │     -> General setup

  │       -> Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG [=y])  
```

A+

----------

## l_arbalette

et ça revient pas au même que de faire ça ?

```
grep -i USB_EHCI_TT_NEW /usr/src/linux/.config
```

ce qui, au passage, ne me renvoit absolument rien....

La chaine USB_EHCI_TT_NEW a-t-elle un rapport avec le fait que mon matériel n'est pas détecté en USB 1.1, alors qu'il le devrait ?

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing: 

en fait je ne disais rien de subliminal c'est juste que maintenant, la plupart des gens utilisent le .config embarqué alors si je post /usr/src/linux/.config à la place, on va me faire la remarque que je suis "deprecated" blablabla   :Razz: 

Donc désolé t-bow pour la recherche inutile   :Embarassed:   hier soir (il était tard) j'ai raté le fait que tu étais en 2.6.17.x et j'ai vérifié ce matin cette option CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED (schudeling usb1-2) n'apparait que dans les 2.6.18 et de surcroit, elle ne s'appliquerait qu'aux hubs... ;-$  mais bon ça pouvait peut-être être lié *si je dis des énormités arrêtez-moi* enfin d'après mon état de conscience d'alors ^^

PS: pour me rattraper un peu... j'avais la doc kernel en ligne dans un boookmark du forum datant de qq temps ... c'est bien pratique pour des verifs en déplacement   :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *boozo wrote:*   

> si je post /usr/src/linux/.config à la place, on va me faire la remarque que je suis "deprecated" blablabla   

 

Bon, ben je suis content d'apprendre que je suis deprecated !   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> cette option CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED (schudeling usb1-2) n'apparait que dans les 2.6.18 et de surcroit, elle ne s'appliquerait qu'aux hubs... 

 

Et elle sert à quoi cette option ?

EDIT1 : suite à ton edit, voici le résultat que donne ton super lien :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED:
> 
> This changes the periodic scheduling code to fill more of the low
> 
> and full speed bandwidth available from the Transaction Translator
> ...

 

***************************************************

Sinon, pour résumer pour les nouveaux lecteurs, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me pourrit mes logs, qui vient d'un matériel UBS1.1 - branché sur une carte PCI USB 2.0 - qui n'est pas détecté comme tel, et pour lequel le module ehci (pour USB 2.0) se charge, et fait des resets en permanence, sans doute parce que le lecteur ne supporte pas le haut débit. Alors que normalement, ce devrait être le module ohci qui devrait se charger...(voir plus haut)

Donc 2 pistes : 

- soit on résoud le problème de détection du matériel, pour que le module OHCI se charge.

- soit on trouve pourquoi l'activation des ports USB 1.1 d'origine sur ma carte mère (actuellement désactivé) me détruit les perfs. du disque dur externe, branché sur la carte PCI USB 2.0

Vaste programme...

----------

## boozo

[off]

 ... heu... je ne sais pas comment prendre la chose...

Je ne doute pas un seul instant que ce problème te tracasse et je voulais pas te faire ton temps.

Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, après m'être excusé pour cette méprise, j'essayais d'expliquer la raison de mon erreur ; j'ai probablement été ambigu dans mon propos, en première phrase notamment, mais tel n'était pas mon intention. Plaisanter tout au plus.  *private joke sur zgrep et la config embarqué comme nous l'avions fait il y a quelques temps de cela (n'est-ce pas nemo13  :Wink:  )*

Enfin en éditant, j'espérais juste que mon "super lien" comme tu dis, puisses servir à d'autres dans d'autres circonstances et leur eviter les mêmes erreurs   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cdlt.

[/off]

----------

## nemo13

as-tu tenté un

```
update-usbids
```

cet utilitaire est fourni par le paquet usbutils

----------

## kopp

L'avantage d'utiliser /proc/config.gz, c'est qu'on est certain que cela correspond au noyau qu'on utilise... Il suffit que le /usr/src/linux ne soit pas à jour pour foutre en l'air tout un raisonnement  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

tout à fait Thierry  :Very Happy: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [off]
> 
>  ... heu... je ne sais pas comment prendre la chose...[/off]

 

??? Ben je voulais pas te vexer ! Désolé si tu l'as mal pris : toutes mes excuses. Au contraire : ton lien était super : ce n'était pas du tout ironique...même si ça ne résoud pas mon problème. En réalité, à chaque fois que je fais une mise à jour de noyau, je me demande s'il existe un moyen de savoir ce qui a changé...tu viens de répondre à cette question, à laquelle je n'ai jamais pris la peine de chercher une réponse.

De plus, toute aide est la bienvenue : il n'y a aucune piste idiote. Surtout que mon problème est touffu....La tienne est peut-être intéressante, mais je n'ai pas le bon noyau....

Enfin, si c'est ma réaction sur le fait d'être deprecated que tu ne sais pas comment prendre, ce n'est pas contre toi, mais contre moi ! En effet, je lis beaucoup les sujets du forum, je lis toutes les GWN, et malgré tout : je ne suis pas au courant de ce truc là !   :Evil or Very Mad:  (smiley contre moi   :Wink: )

Cela dit, pour rassurer kopp, j'ai toujours le /usr/src/linux à jour....

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> as-tu tenté un
> 
> ```
> update-usbids
> ```
> ...

 

```
update-usbids

--08:30:21--  http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids

=> `/usr/share/misc/usb.ids.new'

Résolution de www.linux-usb.org... 66.35.250.210

Connexion vers www.linux-usb.org|66.35.250.210|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...200 OK

Longueur: non spécifié [text/html]

[ <=> ] 176           --.--K/s

08:30:25 (6.22 MB/s) - « /usr/share/misc/usb.ids.new » sauvegardé [176]

update-usbids: missing class info, probably truncated file
```

je crois que ça n'a pas marché....C'est censé faire quoi ? il n'y a pas de page man...

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Bon , je suis allé visiter  linux-usb  parce-que ca devient quand meme

assez gratiné   :Smile: 

Alors , dans un premier temps , t-bow , il serait preferable de retablir ohci , tout simplement parce-que d'apres ce que je lis , ehci agit comme plateforme d'aiguillage et se sert d'ohci quand il detecte un periph usb 1.1 .

je ... n'ai plus le temps   :Razz:  , donc je chercherais avec plus d'attention ce soir.

 *Quote:*   

> When an EHCI driver runs, all ports start out connected to EHCI. When EHCI detects a full or low speed device on a port, that port is switched over to one of the companion controllers. High speed devices it keeps for itself ... so each port seems to connect to either EHCI or its companion controller (never both!) based on whether it runs at high speed or not. If there's no EHCI driver there to handle high speed devices, then everything gets treated as full or low speed since the switch won't connect things to the EHCI controller. (Companion controllers won't necessarily be OHCI; some are UHCI.)
> 
> So to fully use a USB 2.0 host controller you must still use an OHCI or UHCI host controller driver, 

 

----------

## l_arbalette

Mais justement, tout le problème est là : OHCI est activé dans mon noyau.

Tu as compris que "OHCI est désactivé" chez moi, alors que ce qu'il fallait comprendre est "mes ports USB 1.1 de carte mère ont été désactivé dans le Bios". Seule ma carte PCI USB2.0 est active.

Et c'est bien le problème : le mécanisme que tu décris (que je mentionnais plus haut, dont blasserre m'avait également parlé) ne se produit pas : le lecteur low speed n'est pas détecté comme étant low speed, et seul EHCI est chargé....

----------

## blasserre

c'est à mon tour de jouer ?   :Razz: 

je propose de (dés)activer CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Some EHCI chips have vendor-specific extensions to integrate 
> 
> transaction translators, so that no OHCI or UHCI companion
> ...

 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as compris que "OHCI est désactivé" chez moi, alors que ce qu'il fallait comprendre est "mes ports USB 1.1 de carte mère ont été désactivé dans le Bios". Seule ma carte PCI USB2.0 est active.

 

 :Cool: 

Moi ? meuh non ...

E ffectivement , je croyais avoir lu que tu l'avais désactivé, en fait je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps

 :Very Happy: 

Bon sinon la piste de blasserre a l'air pas mal ...

A suivre ...

----------

## blasserre

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Bon sinon la piste de blasserre a l'air pas mal ...

 

 :Cool: 

en fait je l'ai volée à boozo

----------

## ryo-san

 j'le dirais a personne  :Laughing: 

----------

## l_arbalette

c'est un thread de truands !   :Very Happy: 

Bon, effectivement, la piste a l'air sympa.

Chez moi, c'est activé :

```
grep CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y
```

Donc je vais essayer en le désactivant : je vous tiens au courant.

Par contre, chose bizarre, quand je regarde le contexte (les options qui sont autour) grâce au lien de boozo (je te jure, c'est pas pour te cirer les pompes   :Very Happy:  ), je vois que normalement, il y a aussi un truc du style (juste en dessous de l'option de blaserre)

 *Quote:*   

> [N] OHCI HCD support    (CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD)  (tristate)  (Help)
> 
>      [N] OHCI support for on-chip PPC USB controller    (CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PPC_SOC)  (bool)  (Help)
> 
>      [N] OHCI support for PCI-bus USB controllers    (CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI)  (bool)  (Help)

 

c'est à dire que sous OHCI HCD Support, il y a OHCI support for PCI-bus USB controllers ...et chez moi, je l'ai pas....et j'ai bien regardé dans la bonne version du noyau sur le site....

C'est bizarre, non ? j'utilise les gentoo-sources....

Est-ce qu'il ne me manquerait pas des choses par hasard ? Est-ce quelqu'un a la même bizarrerie, ou suis-je le seul ? Sur ce, je m'en vais recompiler mon noyau...

----------

## boozo

[off 2 : "Le Retour"]

@t-bow : ... En réalité, c'est moi qui te dois des excuses... journée difficile hier, j'ai dû mettre des poires toute la journée au taf pour remettre des gens à leur place (qd les frontières de la convenance sont dépacées, il est malheureusement qqfois nécessaire de les reconduirent à leurs frontières   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) et qd je suis rentré chez moi, cela a certainement obscurci mon jugement en l'absence d'un smiley.   :Wink: 

Mille excuses donc je ne suis pas vexé je te rassure   :Smile:   et cela ne m'a pas empeché de soumettre la question à un gars du service réseau aujourd'hui sans plus de succès du reste :/ 

Pour le reste, j'avais juste montré un peu les dents en prévention et pour dissiper tout malentendu    :Wink: 

/* en fait j'ai déjà laché des "GrrrRRRR - gnap -" non maitrisé et un peu à vif et je voulais pas reproduire le même schéma  ^^

-  bon j'arrète de faire mon autocritique de comptoir moi   :Mr. Green:  */

[/off 2 : "Fin"]

Pas d'autres idées pour l'instant mais s'y je me cogne le casque sur qqch d'exploitable je dis ^^

à moins que blasserre ne te le fasse exploiter avant   :Laughing: 

Edit :  *t-bow wrote:*   

> c'est un thread de truands ! 

 

Pit'ain j'y crois pas si c'est çà  MDR

----------

## blasserre

 *boozo wrote:*   

> à moins que blasserre ne te le fasse exploiter avant  

 

c'est un défi   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

t-bow,

mêmes sources, même punition !

par contre, si tu fais une recherche d'OHCI dans le noyau, grace à la touche  /  <-- à force de le dire ça va bien finir par rentrer   :Laughing:  

tu vas trouver : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Symbol: USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI [=n]                                                                              
> 
>   │ Prompt: OHCI support for PCI-bus USB controllers                             
> ...

 

donc elles ne sont pas bien loin...

mais je vois pas ce que sont ni où sont STB03xxx et PPC_MPC52xx

même avec / 

sinon tout comme boozo si un autre neurone se connecte je te fais un retour ^^

----------

## l_arbalette

après recompilation en enlevant l'option, en redémarrant le PC, et en rebranchant le lecteur :

```
Nov  9 21:33:55 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Nov  9 21:33:55 T-bow-Dlx usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Nov  9 21:33:55 T-bow-Dlx scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Nov  9 21:33:55 T-bow-Dlx usb-storage: device found at 3

Nov  9 21:33:55 T-bow-Dlx usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   Toujours ehci qui est chargé. La phrase configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice semblerait d'ailleurs vouloir dire que le noyau ne voit pas d'autres choix....

EDIT1 : je vais le remettre comme c'était, parce que maintenant, mon DD externe se met à déconner aussi !   :Twisted Evil: 

Sinon, pour CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI, je le trouve bien via la touche /, mais je ne peux pas le sélectionner : quand j'arrive à  OHCI HCD support dans

 *Quote:*   

> Location:
> 
> │ -> Device Drivers
> 
> │ -> USB support
> ...

 

je ne trouve pas le paramètre : il n'y a rien en dessous ! Tu peux le sélectionner, toi ?

(enfin, ça nous écarte du sujet, quoique....)

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> je ne trouve pas le paramètre : il n'y a rien en dessous ! Tu peux le sélectionner, toi ?
> 
> (enfin, ça nous écarte du sujet, quoique....)

 

non il lui faut une des deux options que je cite à la fin de mon post précédent, mais je les trouve pas....

sinon sans l'option ça spame toujours autant (parce que chez moi j'ai le message qu'une fois) ? que dit ton fidèle lacie au niveau perfs ?

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> sinon sans l'option ça spame toujours autant (parce que chez moi j'ai le message qu'une fois) ? que dit ton fidèle lacie au niveau perfs ?

 

Ben justement, c'est dans mon Edit du post précédent, mais tu es allé trop vite ! ça a dégradé les perfs de mon Lacie, et lui aussi se met à faire des resets. Du coup, c'est en train de recompiler dans l'autre sens : je remet l'option !

Bref...c'est pas la bonne piste....

Purée !!! Pourquoi ce noyau ne veut pas me détecter ce lecteur en USB 1.1 ?

En plus, j'ai réalisé ça hier, lsusb me dit qu'il y a 2 bus inutilisés en USB 1.1, et j'en déduis qu'ils sont les companions OHCI de la carte PCI...puisque les ports de la carte mère sont désactivés....donc ça DOIT marcher ! Mais comment ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l_arbalette

pour etayer ce que je viens de dire à propos des bus prêts à l'emploi avec OHCI :

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:0e.1

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:0e.0

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 5

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:0e.2

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

S:  Manufacturer=Generic

S:  Product=Mass Storage Device

S:  SerialNumber=058F312D81B

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=02 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

S:  Manufacturer=LaCie

S:  Product=LaCie Hard Drive USB

S:  SerialNumber=10000E000A54BA3C

```

où l'on voit que le SerialNumber est le même : 0000:00:0e : ça correspond à la carte PCI USB 2.0

et on voit que, à mon très grand désespoir, le lecteur de carte est pris en charge par EHCI Host Controller....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Purée !!! Pourquoi ce noyau ne veut pas me détecter ce lecteur en USB 1.1 ?

 

bah l'USB 1, c'est deprécié  :Mr. Green: 

sinon, c'est peut-être idiot, mais as tu tenté avec un livecd ? juste pour voir ce que ça dit

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> sinon, c'est peut-être idiot, mais as tu tenté avec un livecd ? juste pour voir ce que ça dit

 

tiens, c'est pas bête ça...j'y avais pas pensé. Je vais essayer...mais ça sera demain !

A demain pour la suite !

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon : j'ai testé avec le CD Knoppix que j'avais sous la main (du coup, c'est pas le dernier né : noyau 2.6.14 je crois).

C'est pire ! Ma carte est géré par OHCI : elle n'est pas reconnue comme étant une carte USB 2.0. Du coup, tout ce qui est connecté dessus est géré en USB 1.1 (Disque Dur externe Lacie y compris)...

Par contre, quand je regarde le résultat de cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

je vois que la version du lecteur et du disque dur externe sont tous les deux à :

 *Quote:*   

> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1 

 

donc idem qu'avec mon noyau. Et cela malgré le fait que tout est géré en USB 1.1. Il semblerait que cette version soit donc lue dans une mémoire du matériel.

Est-il erroné de penser, dès lors, que le lecteur, paramétré à Ver= 2.00 sera toujours reconnu, en automatique, comme un high speed device ?

A ce moment, la question devient : peut-on forcer le noyau à gérer ce lecteur particulier (reconnaissable via son n° de série SerialNumber=058F312D81B  par le module ohci_hcd ?

EDIT1 : à moins que ce lecteur soit vraiment un lecteur USB 2.0, mais alors je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible, vu la tête du cable !

----------

## l_arbalette

ça me chagrinait cette histoire de liveCD Knoppix. Je viens de me graver la dernière version. Noyau 2.6.17.

Bon, ben cette fois, c'est exactement la même configuration que moi : 2 bus géré par OHCI, tous seuls dans leur coin les malheureux   :Crying or Very sad:  , et 1 bus géré par EHCI, sur lequel sont rattachés le lecteur de misère, et le disque dur externe...

tout idem à ma Gentoo...

Donc la question est toujours la même : peut-on forcer le noyau, pour mon lecteur, à utiliser OHCI ?

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> [...]Cela dit, pour rassurer kopp, j'ai toujours le /usr/src/linux à jour....
> 
>  *nemo13 wrote:*   as-tu tenté un update-usbids  
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

le dernier gentoo-sources est le 2.6.18 c'est bien celui que tu as ?

le update-usbids met à jour la base de données des périphériques usb ( id 051A2235 -> périphérique truc)

par contre j'arrive pas à y retrouver mes petits...

mais ça peut valoir le coup de tenter la mise à jour. 

le fichier fait ~150ko, celui que tu as téléchargé 176octets, donc retente le coup

je pense qu'aller rechercher des infos sur ce fichier et le bricoler te permettrait de faire passer ton périf pour un usb1

mais je n'ai malheureusement pas compris comment  :Sad: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> le dernier gentoo-sources est le 2.6.18 c'est bien celui que tu as ?

 

Depuis Vendredi, oui (il est passé en stable). D'ailleurs, j'ai testé l'option CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT que tu m'as proposé : ça n'a rien changé.

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> le update-usbids met à jour la base de données des périphériques usb ( id 051A2235 -> périphérique truc)
> 
> 

   :Shocked:   Quelle base de données ?

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> mais ça peut valoir le coup de tenter la mise à jour.

 

Je m'y recolle de suite !

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je pense qu'aller rechercher des infos sur ce fichier et le bricoler te permettrait de faire passer ton périf pour un usb1
> 
> mais je n'ai malheureusement pas compris comment 

 

ça, c'est une très bonne piste (je trouve) : je vais regarder ça de plus près...si tu peux juste m'aiguiller sur ce que c'est que cette base de données, et à quoi elle sert ? (je vais également chercher de mon côté). Moi, je pensais que l'USB "lisait" une mémoire dans le matériel pour savoir si c'était un low ou high device...(je ne sais pas si je suis clair, là ?). C'est pour ça que je ne vois pas trop à quoi sert cette base de données....

EDIT1 : 

```
update-usbids

--21:00:07--  http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids

           => `/usr/share/misc/usb.ids.new'

Résolution de www.linux-usb.org... 66.35.250.210

Connexion vers www.linux-usb.org|66.35.250.210|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...200 OK

Longueur: 153,700 (150K) [text/plain]

100%[===============================================>] 153,700       89.96K/s

21:00:09 (89.76 KB/s) - « /usr/share/misc/usb.ids.new » sauvegardé [153700/153700]

Done.

```

Cette fois, ça a marché. Reboot ? ou pas ?

----------

## nemo13

 *t-bow wrote:*   

>  C'est pour ça que je ne vois pas trop à quoi sert cette base de données....
> 
> Cette fois, ça a marché. Reboot ? ou pas ?

 

Bonsoir,

Pour "ce que je crois avoir compris"

Quand tu as un meilleure reconnaissance du materiel , l'OS est plus apte à y associer le driver qui va bien.

si widdam trainait par là cela serait cool   :Wink: 

Pour le reboot : si nous étions sous l'OS de microsoft, la question ne se poserait même pas.

Pourquoi veux-tu rebooter alors qu'un depmod suivi d'un modprobe suffit sous linux ?

A+:jlp

edit   :Embarassed:  bon faut lire rmmod et pas depmod   :Embarassed:   toutes mes confuses   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by nemo13 on Sun Nov 12, 2006 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

à mon tour de dire "ce que j'ai compris"   :Wink: 

je pense que quand un périf usb est branché, le système reçoit son ID (le code hexa unique correspondant au matos)

de là il regarde dans le fichier que tu viens de mettre à jour (que j'appelle à tort ou à raison une BDD), et peut-être aussi dans d'autres pour récupérer les paramètres de connexion du périf

je pense qu'avec un peu de recherche (j'ai pas trop le temps là   :Razz:  ) en partant de ce fameux usb.ids on devrait trouver le fichier qui dit tel périf c'est de l'usb2, tel autre de l'usb1... 

mais ne sachant pas du tout comment ça marche en réalité... considère ça comme une piste   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> à mon tour de dire "ce que j'ai compris"  
> 
> je pense que quand un périf usb est branché, le système reçoit son ID (le code hexa unique correspondant au matos)
> 
> de là il regarde dans le fichier que tu viens de mettre à jour (que j'appelle à tort ou à raison une BDD), et peut-être aussi dans d'autres pour récupérer les paramètres de connexion du périf

 

Aurais-je oublier d'exprimer cela ?  :Confused: 

toutafédakor

----------

## titoucha

C'est exactement ça après avoir regardé ce fameux fichier USB.ids, en voici d'ailleurs le début.

```
#

#   List of USB ID's

#

#   Maintained by Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

#   If you have any new entries, send them to the maintainer.

#   The latest version can be obtained from

#      http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids

#

# $Id: usb.ids,v 1.228 2006/11/06 22:20:22 dbrownell Exp $

#

# Vendors, devices and interfaces. Please keep sorted.

# Syntax:

# vendor  vendor_name

#   device  device_name            <-- single tab

#      interface  interface_name      <-- two tabs

0001  Fry's Electronics

0002  Ingram

0003  Club Mac

0004  Nebraska Furniture Mart

0386  LTS

   0001  PSX for USB Converter

03e8  EndPoints, Inc.

   0004  SE401 WebCam

   0008  101 Ethernet [klsi]

03e9  Thesys Microelectronics

03ea  Data Broadcasting Corp.

03eb  Atmel Corp.

   2002  Mass Storage Device

   2015  at90usbkey sample firmware (HID keyboard)

   2018  at90usbkey sample firmware (CDC ACM)

   2019  stk525 sample firmware (microphone)

   201c  at90usbkey sample firmware (HID mouse)

   201d  at90usbkey sample firmware (HID generic)

   2022  at90usbkey sample firmware (composite device)

   2103  JTAG ICE mkII

   2104  AVR ISP mkII

   2107  AVR Dragon

   2ffb  at90usb AVR DFU bootloader

   2ffd  at89c5130/c5131 DFU bootloader

   2fff  at89c5132/c51snd1c DFU bootloader
```

----------

## l_arbalette

J'ai cherché au sujet de cette piste usb.ids

Je suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante : ce fichier est fourni par le package "usbutils". Comme on s'en doute, ce package n'est pas nécessaire au bon fonctionnement du protocole USB et à la prise en charge correcte du matériel par les modules du noyau.

Ce fichier ne sert en fait qu'à une seule chose : permettre aux commandes telle que lsusb d'avoir un "output" lisible, en faisant une équivalence entre les numéros barbares de constructeur et de matériel avec un texte plus littéraire.

Exemple extrait du fichier : 059f  LaCie, Ltd

Dans mon lsusb :   idVendor           0x059f LaCie, Ltd

Sans le fichier usb.ids, je n'aurais pas la mention LaCie, Ltd accolé au chiffre.

L'absence du paquet implique l'absence du fichier usb.ids. Mais en aucun cas cela n'empêcherait mon lecteur ou tout autre device d'être détecté et de fonctionner....et visiblement, il n'est pas sourcé au moment de la détection du matériel...

Il y a le même principe avec lspci, et le fichier /usr/share/misc/pci.ids

Il faut donc, il me semble, trouver autre chose....Êtes-vous d'accord sur mon analyse?

----------

